# Oregon coast rides near Salishan/Lincoln City



## tmanley (Jul 31, 2005)

Hello-

I'm going to be up at Salishan during mid-May and I was wondering if there are any good loops worth riding. I'm a cat 4 racer and don't mind climbing hills or battling wind.

-Thanks, Todd


----------



## tazdag (Apr 9, 2002)

*Central Oregon coast*

I've ridden that part of the coast a number of times, but always sticking to Hwy 101 either as point-to-point or out 'n back. Riding south will keep you closer to the ocean and will only be gently rolling. I can't remember if there are any good sizes heads along there, so there probably won't be much in the way of climbing. Going north there is a good sized head just south of Neskowin, with the more pronounced climb going south. If you go north, you lose the ocean fairly quickly. 
If the weather is good, the wind will be more likely from the north, if the weather sucks, the wind will be from the south.
Either way you go, 101 is really set up well for biking. Any time the shoulder becomes smaller than 3' wide, there is a sign posted that says something about bikes on the highway.
If I were doing a ride from Lincoln City, I would head south as an ont 'n back, turning around whenever I felt like it.


----------



## skiph (May 11, 2007)

tmanley said:


> Hello-
> 
> I'm going to be up at Salishan during mid-May and I was wondering if there are any good loops worth riding. I'm a cat 4 racer and don't mind climbing hills or battling wind.
> 
> -Thanks, Todd


I am a rider from Newport, OR, about 22 miles south of Salishan. 2 of us just rode up to Salishan last Sunday.

We have a fairly active club in Newport. See our web site at

www.yaquinawheels.org

We try to have a group ride on Saturday mornings, meeting at the local bike shop, Bike Newport at 10AM. See info on the above web site. We welcome riders from out of town, and had a couple from the Lincoln City area last month.

Several of us ride during the week in the Newport area, and can be easily talked into a ride, depending on the weather.

There are some nice rides around the Lincoln City area and a bit north and inland a bit to get out of the fog and wind.

PM me if you want some more information.

skiph


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

Another great resource for that area is (believe it or not) the Lincoln County Public Works Web site. See:

http://www.co.lincoln.or.us/publicworks/bicycles.html

The site includes maps and notes about bicycle-friendly roads. I just found it recently myself. Good stuff :thumbsup:


----------

